# Rental options - Santa Rosa area July 29-Aug 5th



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Much to my chagrin I will not be shipping out my bike as I previously thought. The cost for me to ship my intergrated seatpost bike unfortunately came in at nearly $450 from Florida for the round trip via LBS...so I will be looking to rent.

I've googled the standard searches and came up with NorCal but their inventory is limited due to the upcoming Vineman events. If you know of any other options it would be appreciated. I would like to find at least a Shimano 105 option but prefer Ultegra or similar.

Also, I'd be interested in any local route recommendations for challenging to advanced rides.


----------



## Todman007 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Bike rentals*

You might try these folks; 

http://www.winecountrybikes.com/


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

check with Cambria bikes. I think they rent mtbs, just not sure about road. Spoke Folk has rentals too - http://www.spokefolk.com/rentals/ . as for rides. the santa rosa cycling club has a great list of rides. challenging to advanced - check out King Ridge, Geysers, Sweetwater, Scaggs Springs.

http://srcc.memberlodge.com/archive


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks.Cambria is only Mountain and wine country is a tad pricey for the grouppo.

The link to the rides is great and all in need for the time in am there...once I get a bike lined up.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I ended up getting an R3 lined up from NorCal in Santa Rosa and will be looking to do some of the rides from the srcc site. Thaks again Moschika.


----------

